# Sticky  Read 1st! Is this the correct place to post?



## sinclair_tm

In order to better help you, you need to post in the correct forum. This form is for getting help on Mac PCs running Apple's OS X, or even older Macintosh system software. It is not a catch all for anything Apple. If you need help with iPads, iPhones, and iPods, we have a forum for that. If you have an Intel based Mac booted into Windows via Boot Camp, then you need to post in the forum that covers the version of Windows you are running. Below is listed links to the respective forums so that if you are new, you can get there quickly without wondering around.

->For iOS devices, which are iPhones, iPads, and iPod touches.
->For all other iPods.
->For Macs booted in Windows XP via Boot Camp.
->For Macs booted in Windows Vista/7 via Boot Camp.
->For Macs booted in Windows 8 via Boot Camp.
->For making a general post that isn't a question for help.

If you have a question about running System 1-7.5, Mac OS 7.6-9.2, or OS X on your Macintosh PC, you are in the right place. If you are one of the few that has the of the rare official Macintosh clones from the mid 90's, you are also in the right place. If you are trying to run OS X on anything that isn't a Mac, aka Hackintosh, sorry, please read this.


----------

